# banks systems



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

after browesing the rvs on as ebay i noticed a few have been fittred with the banks system something to do with the intake and exsurst,can anybody tell me what it does? it claims to increase power an fule consumption?
how come i've never heard of it on this side of the puddle

dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dave

I'd never heard of it till you mentioned it (being a mere girlie).

This is what I found on Google
http://bankspower.com/FAQs_PowerPerformance.cfm
Any help?

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks linda that is very interesting seeing as it can be for both petrol and diesel,sort of electronic turbo/turbine in ones exgust and clames to give 40 to 50 more brake hoarse power

dave

ps niche in the market for james


----------

